# 10'/ 4 "HORSE" Power mower



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Saw this at an area Amish farm, wouldn't want to ride that thing myself! Appears to be about 10' wide Woods mower with an air cooled diesel engine. Neighboring farm has a JD big round baler with an engine mounted & steel wheels.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

That's a different setup!!


----------

